# Cockatiel rescue.



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a volunteer at my local SPCA and what did I go in to find this morning, none other than a gorgeous male cockatiel! Straight away I knew he wasn't one of my lost boys but my heart still threatened to jump out of my mouth. I expected him to be terrified of me but as I went up to the cage he desperately tried to get to me and bent his head, which I scratched for a good 15 minutes (I could've done it forever if he'd had his way!) He almost got his head stuck between the bars in his efforts to get closer to me. SO sweet! And his poops looked normal, his feathers were healthy. I think he may be undergoing a molt, there's a few tail and wing feathers growing in as well as several pinnies all over his body. Hopefully he finds his owner very soon, else I'll be fostering him (or even adopting him) I think.  It was so hard to leave him when I had to go. What a darling! I took some snaps and here's the best ones:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He is so cute! I would snatch him up.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

How can you say no to that gorgeous little face.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

he's so cute!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No self control here, he would be mine. It's hard just to watch and touch, maybe he may become yours


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

If he's still there next week I'm going to insist I take him home, if not permanently then at least temporarily. It's no good for a cockatiel this tame to be alone, he needs my love  The cage he's in is nice and big with plenty of food options and toys so I'm not concerned about that, but in the long run, if his owner doesn't claim him, I'm his girl! :lol:


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

What a beautiful boy! He's even more of a normal grey than my Ziggy, haha! I hope he finds a good home... and maybe your home!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I know right? If I were his owner I'd be missing him like crazy. I hope someone is looking for him, it would be a shame if he wasn't claimed -- but not so bad for me of course.


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

If he was in Auckland, I'd snap him up!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You should tottally get him! Your cockatiels are so lucky to have the best care in the world and if its possible he should come to your flock


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I will get him if he's not claimed.  Yeah, I know I said I wasn't keen on introducing another male into my flock since H & H are bonded but this guy isn't aggressive at all, he's quiet, sweet, loving and cuddly, all those gorgeous attributes. I think he might fit in, we'll see. It all depends, anyway, he may be gone next time I go.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So I called the SPCA a couple of days ago and they said they haven't heard a thing. I was shocked to hear he was still there and that it seems like no one is searching for him. I've put my 'feelers' out there to try and get the owner to contact me or the SPCA... no luck whatsoever. I told them I'm still willing and able to foster him but they said they would prefer to keep him at the shelter because they've had a lot of interest from the public in terms of adoption. I'm a bit wary... they should wait a bit longer, but I guess they're convinced by now that no one is going to claim him. Oh well, I'll see how he is tomorrow (I volunteer every Monday morning).


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope you get him!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

AWWWW he is so cute, I hope he will be yours if the owners don't show


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I think you should ask to adopt him, if you want him  He looks like a gorgeous, happy, little bird


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You guys are a bad influence 
I do want him badly, and despite this I'm trying to convince myself against it, but you know how it is with cockatiels that have immeasurable charm.
I finished my jobs early this morning so I got to spend close to an hour with him. I let him fly around for a bit and he landed on the receptionist's head twice. I noticed his wings were previously clipped, and he's molting so his wings are growing in. And he can TALK! And wolf whistle. I pity the owner who has not bothered to at least report him missing.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

You should ask if you can adopt him if he doesn't find his owner.
You make just as good a human slave as any other member of the public. And the SPCA know you.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I haven't asked yet but they know I'm really interested. I think I'd make a better owner than just anyone; most people who don't know much about birds would just give him seed.. If it doesn't end up to be me then I hope it's someone who knows how to take care of him properly. I would fight for him in a heartbeat if I didn't have three 'tiels already, and two that want to make babies...


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry to keep "Negatively influencing" you  but it sounds like he may be yours in time. I personally would ask if you could adopt him, most people go into the SPCA for a dog or a cat, birds are different and really would be great companions to people like you with experience (Plus, gonna be honest here, people really don't care about birds like they do their dogs and cats, you may be his best bet )


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, it's not negative at all, I'm just joking around because I'm sort of trying to "be good" and not get another bird for a while, though I always end up falling in love somehow  (my family is always like "oh god, not _another_ bird..." but I don't know if they're serious or if they're just joking...)

Yeah I agree with you on that. For instance, when stray cats or dogs come in to the SPCA's care, they are sent straight to the vet for a check-up. I'm 95% sure they haven't taken the cockatiel to the avian vet -- honestly I think they probably didn't even consider a vet check for him. That's the impression I'm getting, anyway.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's some new photos I took today. It's his third week at the shelter, and he's up for adoption now. I've decided not to take him... I just don't feel right about adding another male at this point. If he was female, I might be more inclined to take him. I've achieved a good balance with my current three and I feel another new bird would upset that. I'm going to e-mail a friend with an aviary who would probably adopt him, though. I made sure to give him plenty of scritches.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That cute little face!!! I'd adopt him if I could.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! Look at that face. I think Skiddles would like him


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I know, he's a little charmer, I'd love to have him. But my gut feeling tells me not to so I'm gonna listen to it.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's always best to go with what's right. And if you can get him a positive, good home, he should be fine  I would adopt him if I could, but alas, the distance. Darn you California placement!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he is beautiful!!
i reckon you made a sensible decision. gut instinct is the way to go! three must be keeping you very busy anyway  let us know if he finds a home soon!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

I am cleaning the bird area every day and it looks clean and tidy for about a minute before it gets soiled again. The floor is littered with a hundred white feathers! (Honey's molting). So yes, these three are keeping me busy enough!

I'll let you know as soon as I know. One of the workers _did_ say there was some interest on the phone but I didn't inquire further. They now have a sign on his cage saying he's ready for adoption but must move into an aviary. I wouldn't say an aviary is essential but that's what they've decided so I won't challenge it, even though I'm 90% sure he was an indoor bird in his previous home. A lady also informed me they've advertised him in the newspaper so hopefully by my next visit he's gone!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Guess what... HE'S GONE HOME! The ad in the newspaper attracted the original owner so he's home now. Hooray! So long little 'tiel. :thumbu:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG! What a surprise happy ending!! Maybe this is what your gut was warning you about. If you had taken him he wouldn't have found his original owner.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I know! I'm amazed and so happy for him and his owner. Yes, I think my gut was telling me this was going to happen!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome!! What a happy ending


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That's amazing! Woohoo.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

That is amazing! So happy he was reunited with his owner - goes to show - your gut is very wise!


----------



## blondie_Kate (May 28, 2013)

Wow, just read this thread and its like a roller coaster  take him home, let him be rescued, let your fired adopt him, now he's home! Such a lovely story, brilliant when they can go home to their families


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's so exciting







he has a very lucky owner


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes. A very, _very_ lucky owner. I was talking to the receptionist after my shift today and she said it's the second time this 'tiel has escaped, because the owner keeps him in a small cage but lets him have the run of the house, and doors are often left open. I wish I could give the owner a piece of my mind... But, I'm making assumptions and judgements when I don't know the whole story. Anyway, so glad he's back where he belongs.


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I'm glad he found his original home ( even though I was secretly hoping you'd get him  ). He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow. What an incredible stroke of luck! Nice story. Could be book worthy. Does that tiel have an autobiography published yet?


----------

